# Wie macht man Adern



## DerMaddiImSarg (13. September 2004)

Ich bin schon am Verzweifeln ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Weiss jemand wie man andern macht so wie bei Muskeln oder so. Hab auch schon verzweifelt im Netz gesucht doch das einzigste was ich herausfand war das Google doch nicht so gut ist. -_-


----------



## ometiclan (14. September 2004)

1. Es heißt das "Einzige". "Einzige" ist in seiner Grundform bereits Superlativ und kann nicht mehr gesteigert werden. Vergleiche dazu auch "tot".

2. Was meinst du mit "Adern" genau? Willst du diese Adern auf menschliche Haut auftragen? Willst du nur die Formen von Adern verwenden, um Hintergründe zu machen?


----------



## DerMaddiImSarg (14. September 2004)

Für Haut wäre nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Bratenspritze (14. September 2004)

Sieht dir das realistisch genug aus ?






vorher





nachher

Man nehme den Wolkenfilter, dann den Differenzwolkenfilter, radiert alles bis auf einen dieser gezackten Striche weg.  Stellt das ganze aug ineinanderkoperen, schraubt die Deckkraft runter und Färbt das ganze noch ein bischen ein ... fertig is die Ader.

Braten


----------



## DerMaddiImSarg (14. September 2004)

Es muss nicht Total Realistisch aussehen aber die sehen zu blau wie Krampf Adern von Retnern mehr ^^'

Aber ich brauche solche wie bei Bodybuildern oder so halt haut farbende Adern.


----------



## German (14. September 2004)

[Q],
zeichne mit einem weichen Pinsel mit schwarz die Adern ein (nach),
[strg + I], [Q], [strg + C], [strg + V], Ebenenstil Abgeflachte Kanten innen.


----------



## Bratenspritze (14. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DerMaddiImSarg _
> *Es muss nicht Total Realistisch aussehen aber die sehen zu blau wie Krampf Adern von Retnern mehr ^^'
> *



Öhhm ok ... ich hab ja dazu geschrieben "einfärben" ... muss man natürlich nich machen, bzw, kannste ja so einfärben ( STRG+U) das es hautfarben aussieht


----------



## DerMaddiImSarg (14. September 2004)

Jo die sehen sehr gut aus German die werde ich gleich mal probieren ^^

Edit: Jau die sehen gut aus .... aber kann man das ganze nicht irgendwie als script machen ... wenn ja wie geht denn das? ^^'


----------



## German (14. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DerMaddiImSarg _
> *aber kann man das ganze nicht irgendwie als script machen ... wenn ja wie geht denn das?  *


Keine Ahnung mein 6er unterstützt noch kein Scripting  
Das wird auch rein mathematisch nicht so einfach funktionieren weil man ja die Adern nicht irgendwo hat ...
Ich hab die einfach in die Maske gemalt mit Pinselgröße verblassen, mit nem Grafiktablett und Stiftandruck gings bestimmt noch besser.


----------



## DerMaddiImSarg (19. September 2004)

Ich hab ja zum Glück eins ^^

HMMM aber wüsste das jemand der die 7er Version hat ... also das mit dem Scripten von vorgängen.

HMMMMM geht das denn überhaupt in der 7er


----------

